# Spooky World!



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I just read in the Patriot Ledger that Spooky World is -thisclose- to signing a contract for their new location--the old South Weymouth Naval Air Station!

So much closer to my old home....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You bum. I was about to report this very thing. 

It's also now owned and operated by Fiesta... the people who put on the ****ty carnivals in the area. That coupled with the "more family friendly" atmosphere they're going for have me loaded with bad feelings. At least it's a shorter drive, so if it sucks I don't have far to go.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Read the article on this:
http://ledger.southofboston.com/articles/2005/07/13/news/news02.txt

The more I read, the less I like the sound of it. Wonder if the hayride will be back.

Less gory? Spooky World wasn't *that* gory to begin with. I have a bad feeling about this...


----------

